# Talk About Service!!!



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Its 4:30 am Saturday morning and having woken up and not able to sleep, I am in a vulnerable state. The tackle demon possesses me and I know my life will be much, much better if I order two Akios Reels from Tommy Farmer at CCP. Flash forward to Monday afternoon at at my door are an Akios CTM 6500 Lite and a CSM 6500 Lite. And life is much better. Many, many thanks. I will put these to good use in Hatteras this fall. Tom


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The tackle demon is a fickle beast. I'm just glad to help a brother out in his time of need.... 

Thanks from me to Mr. Akios USA, Joe Moore for drop shipping for me while I was casting over the weekend. 

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tried out the level wind last week when fishing the surf on Plum Island, MA. Smooth as butter.


----------

